# Using a training journal



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

If you've signed up for newletter from Susan Garrett and gotten a chance to read the free ebook (as described here), you might have noticed her tip #10- plan and maintaining accurate notes of your training sessions. I agree, and I've tried to do it with little success. For me, I just don't quite get what it is that I'm supposed to be writing in there.

Well, I just found this really helpful PDF on that very topic- "Tips for Recordkeeping." It even includes a brief section at the end about keeping track of your yps times, and explains why they can be useful. It's a really good read.

The PDF is actually an example of this record book, though I think I prefer the slightly more professional looking book seen here.

So do any of you maintain a training journal? Have you found increased productivity and return from using it compared to when you didn't? I think this is something I will start doing. Seems very useful!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I do not.

But I should!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm the same way......

And I feel like a huge slacker because most of the people I train with do. I have these 20-min evening OB lessons........everyone stacked up behind me always dutifully has their notebooks out ready to go and feverishly write in them as soon as they are done.

Tisk, tisk!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have intermittently done some record-keeping, but I'm not very good about sticking with it. I'd like to be good about so I can track progress and have record of things that I've done for when I have dogs in the future.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

BTW, Willy, I just saw your post on doing Recallers 3.0. SG has a record keeping book and some more information on record-keeping in the course.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah, I figured she would. She's recommended it multiple times through multiple different channels. I think my biggest thing is that I don't tend to have direction in my training. I pick something easy and do it for a random time on random intervals. Luckily I have a truly phenomenal dog who seems to pick up new concepts (in spite of my haphazard, unclear communication) in no time at all. Imagine if I actually put some thought into training!


----------

